# Dr. Who returns



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/doctorwho/

As to when it will be shown in the US remains to be seen.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

I hope it is better than the last Doctor (seen on my local PBS) talk about low budget and (IMHO ) leaving a bad taste, the first six Doctors were entertaining that last one should have not been made!!!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sylvester McCoy was a pretty good Doctor. The 24th season wasn't all that great, but the 25th and 26th seasons were good. _Remembrance Of The Daleks_ and _The Curse of Fenric_ were some of Who's best stories.

This time around, Doctor Who has a good budget behind it.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

I'll agree the Doctor was a good character as always, but those scripts (Most of them)!!
Just my opinion.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> Sylvester McCoy was a pretty good Doctor. The 24th season wasn't all that great, but the 25th and 26th seasons were good. _Remembrance Of The Daleks_ and _The Curse of Fenric_ were some of Who's best stories.
> 
> This time around, Doctor Who has a good budget behind it.


I agree - I liked Sylverster McCoy as The Doctor. Not nearly as much as I liked Tom Baker - he added a great wit to the Doctor.

Doctor Who with a budget??? I'll believe it when I see it - but its got to make an already great show better.

By the way - I heard rumors a couple years ago of a Doctor Who feature film being considered. Anybody recall that rumor - ever hear any more?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

So how many people, at the very mention of Dr. Who, suddenly hear in their minds the theme song, or perhaps the cranking whine of the Tardis as it fades in or out.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> So how many people, at the very mention of Dr. Who, suddenly hear in their minds the theme song, or perhaps the cranking whine of the Tardis as it fades in or out.


Well, not untill you mentioned them.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Here, this will jog the memory.  FYI, this is a fan recreation and not an audio clip from the show:

http://www.quifftastic.fsnet.co.uk/drwho.mp3


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks,
Now I really can't get that tune out of my mind.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

I get one hour a week every Saturday at 11:00pm from a distant PBS station, and regardless of the episode it is watched or taped!!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Danny R said:


> Here, this will jog the memory.  FYI, this is a fan recreation and not an audio clip from the show:
> 
> http://www.quifftastic.fsnet.co.uk/drwho.mp3


That's the main title theme from the Doctor Who soundtrack album. I still have the vinyl 12" LP around here somewhere.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Danny R said:


> Here, this will jog the memory.  FYI, this is a fan recreation and not an audio clip from the show:
> 
> http://www.quifftastic.fsnet.co.uk/drwho.mp3


way cool!


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Pepper said:


> That's the main title theme from the Doctor Who soundtrack album. I still have the vinyl 12" LP around here somewhere.


somewhere I still have a cassette tape of Doctor Who sound effects - includes the theme (the Tom Baker version - not the updated one although they are both good), along with various TARDIS sounds, Dalek gun, ...

I haven't seen any PBS stations carry the Doctor in the past few years, so about all I can watch of the show is on tape. I wonder if BBC America will ever return the Doctor to US television?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I haven't seen any PBS stations carry the Doctor in the past few years, so about all I can watch of the show is on tape. I wonder if BBC America will ever return the Doctor to US television?_

A number of episodes are now on DVD.

It would be nice if someone put out an authoritative collection of everything thats available (I know some are missing) rather than just a few selections.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, that would be very nice.

Also, could you put a life size version of avatar under the tree for me this Christmas!


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

Has anyone seen any episodes with the eight and ninth Doctors?
I looked at the web-sight listed above and there were pictures of the last 2 characters.
I have never seen them in my area!!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The eighth Doctor is Paul McGann who was in the 1996 Dr. Who movie which aired on Fox television. 

The ninth Doctor is Chris Eccleston who is the star of the new series. The series is scheduled to premiere on the BBC in March.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

Maybe I'm weird but my favourite of the themes was the one they only used for one season, the last of Colin Baker "Trial of a Time Lord". Maybe cause it was the first one I ever heard in a stereo mix.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

New companion. Yum!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/doctorwho/newtv/piper.shtml

Check out her gallery.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

jdspencer said:


> New companion. Yum!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/doctorwho/newtv/piper.shtml
> 
> Check out her gallery.


Not bad. My favorites were Romana, Peri Brown and Leela


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

It's almost time... but not yet.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/news/drwho/2004/12/06/15823.shtml


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Need that specific Dr. Who sound effect or theme? Look no further:

http://www0.bbc.co.uk/cult/doctorwho/news/radiophonatron.shtml


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Danny R said:


> Need that specific Dr. Who sound effect or theme? Look no further:
> 
> http://www0.bbc.co.uk/cult/doctorwho/news/radiophonatron.shtml


Thanks! Love it. Added the link to my favorites...

I wonder if British SciFi will make a return to US television. PBS used to carry Doctor Who, albeit late at night. And PBS and/or BBC America used to carry Red Dwarf (I'm not sure if it truely classified as SciFi or comedy or something else). It would be great to get the new doctor over on this side of the pond.

Jellybaby anyone?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

My local PBS didn't quite finish airing all of the Sylvester McCoy ones, so I haven't seen the last few stories... hoping for a return to syndication or more DVDs so I can start watching some stories in sequence. I have all the DVDs put out so far, but they skip around a lot except that one season of Tom Baker revolving around the Key to Time...

I wonder how many folks would like to "forget" the Dr that was on the made-for-tv movie some years back? I also wonder if they are going to include him as part of continuity in the new series.. in part, because since he theoretically has a regeneration limit it would be a shame to waste an entire regeneration on the one movie!

Meanwhile... I'm hoping to get to see the new episodes in the US soon... though I suppose it would be fair if we had to wait for them for a change since the UK folks have to wait sometimes a while for US syndicated shows to come on there.

On the theme songs... they kind of tweaked it every year a little bit for a while there... I think I like the version that ran during Tom Baker's run... and also the version they tweaked for his last season + Peter Davison's run best.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to Outpost Gallifrey, there may be a possible deal with NBC/Universal to possibly show the series first on SciFi channel and then on USA Network. The deal also includes the "back catalog of Doctor Who". Mind you, this is still at the rumor stage, but the source is the Doctor Who Restoration Team. I classify it as "wild".


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

My understanding was that Sci-Fi was trying to buy the rights to Doctor Who, but that MPT, Maryland Public Television, would not give up their rights to the program, which is the only reason I have DirecTV at my garage, since E* doesn't carry MPT. While it would be nice if Sci-Fi got the rights, the show has never really had a big following here is the states like Star Trek or other Sci-Fi shows have.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> While it would be nice if Sci-Fi got the rights, the show has never really had a big following here is the states like Star Trek or other Sci-Fi shows have.


Depends on who you ask and when you ask... I think the "heydey" of Dr Who here in the US was probably in the early-to-mid 1980s... That's when I was watching anyway. It was a pretty big deal, or so I thought... especially since at that time there wasn't a comparative Sci-Fi program on network TV and the Sci-Fi channel was not even a glimmer in anyone's eye I don't think.

Since the show ended (1989 or so I believe), a lot of people have forgotten, and an entire generation doesn't even know the show existed or that it ran for like 25 years or so... whereas Trek has been on TV pretty much contiguously now since 1987 in one form or another + the movies.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

After watching the episode from last night my PBS WYBE Philadelphia announced they will stop showing it after next week and replace it with the show Red Dwarf!!
It was good while it lasted Red Dwarf is okay but no Doctor Who!!


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

rcbridge said:


> After watching the episode from last night my PBS WYBE Philadelphia announced they will stop showing it after next week and replace it with the show Red Dwarf!!
> It was good while it lasted Red Dwarf is okay but no Doctor Who!!


I enjoy both - but prefer Dr Who much more.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

HDMe said:


> Depends on who you ask and when you ask... I think the "heydey" of Dr Who here in the US was probably in the early-to-mid 1980s... That's when I was watching anyway. It was a pretty big deal, or so I thought... especially since at that time there wasn't a comparative Sci-Fi program on network TV and the Sci-Fi channel was not even a glimmer in anyone's eye I don't think.
> 
> Since the show ended (1989 or so I believe), a lot of people have forgotten, and an entire generation doesn't even know the show existed or that it ran for like 25 years or so... whereas Trek has been on TV pretty much contiguously now since 1987 in one form or another + the movies.


Doctor Who,

BBC Produced the show from the 1960's and it started as a Radio Show on BBC Radio. The show ran for more than 25 years on TV alone. I would like to see Doctor Who return and not like it ran on BBC America a couple of years ago.

BBC America bought the rights for TWO SEASON's and repeated those episodes ad naseum. Over 20 years of Doctor Who and only two seasons aired that repeated OVER, and OVER and OVER. I personally liked "The MASTER" episodes. I really thought the Daileks were funny, the "Master Race" and if they encounter stairs or any uneven surface and they were stranded.

The most recent episodes were alittle weird, Physic (sp) Circus was really good.

John


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

JohnL said:


> I would like to see Doctor Who return and not like it ran on BBC America a couple of years ago.
> 
> BBC America bought the rights for TWO SEASON's and repeated those episodes ad naseum. Over 20 years of Doctor Who and only two seasons aired that repeated OVER, and OVER and OVER. I personally liked "The MASTER" episodes. I really thought the Daileks were funny, the "Master Race" and if they encounter stairs or any uneven surface and they were stranded.
> 
> ...


You know what I think would be good... IF whoever picks it up, be it BBC America or Sci-Fi or whatever to show the old episodes... I would like to see a run from the beginning to the end, minus whatever episodes have been lost of course.... but because that would take a long time even with daily showings...

I would also like to see the same channel run a batch of "must-see" episodes with key enemies like the Daleks & the Master and at least a couple of stories from each Doctor.

The from-beginning-complete run would be good for all of us who already know and just want to see them again... the "must-see" batch could be one they could cycle in repeats for a while to give everyone else a taste of what the show is like.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

HDMe said:


> You know what I think would be good... IF whoever picks it up, be it BBC America or Sci-Fi or whatever to show the old episodes... I would like to see a run from the beginning to the end, minus whatever episodes have been lost of course.... but because that would take a long time even with daily showings...
> 
> I would also like to see the same channel run a batch of "must-see" episodes with key enemies like the Daleks & the Master and at least a couple of stories from each Doctor.
> 
> The from-beginning-complete run would be good for all of us who already know and just want to see them again... the "must-see" batch could be one they could cycle in repeats for a while to give everyone else a taste of what the show is like.


An end-to-end run of episodes would be great. My local PBS station, back about 10 years ago or so, did just that. Of course it was at midnight on Sunday evenings - but I gladfully came in to work the next day, blurry eyed but happy  . I don't remember for sure, but I think some episodes might have been left out - but not many. Of course the quality wasn't up to "digital standards". Especially the pilot episode. But enjoyed them all. I, like most of you I guess, have seen the Tom Baker incarnation of The Doctor, many, many times. (Good thing he's my favorite Doctor then, 'eh). I've seen the Hartnell episodes once (the end-to-end run), a few of the Pertwee episodes more than once, but very little of the modern Doctors. The station doing the end-to-end run ended with McCoy -- and that, only once through the episodes. But I don't see any hurry to bring them back on air. I guess they just figure they'd make more money putting out DVDs now.

There are several classic shows I'd like to see someone reair: Dr Who, Prisoner, Red Dwarf, Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, War of the Worlds (the TV series - sorry, but I liked that one - probably alone on that opinion), ... Maybe someone will eventually start up a TV-land Sci-Fi channel to bring back the classic SciFi series.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

PJmrt:

You'll be happy to know Dr. Who and Red Dwarf air on the BBC Kids sat. channel.

Rip out your cable, sell your DN or DTV, and get BEV or Star Choice. (well maybe keep DN)

Blame the US Gov. for keeping this channel out of the US. No foreign sat. bans yet, but since they're now telling you who you can listen to on the radio or watch on TV, it wouldn't surprise me.

-A-


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like SciFi might have already passed on the new Dr. Who.

http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/592/592429p1.html?fromint=1


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, the CBC has tenatively scheduled the new series to air on April 5th. Maybe to find someone in Canada.... I am not going to get a Canadian system just to watch Who.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Its almost certain that the shows will be posted on USENET

Get a good internet connection that won't choke on massive downloads, and you are all set.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The first episode is already making it's rounds on the Internet. Doesn't show in the UK for a few weeks still.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/4326005.stm


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

So as far as we know, no plans for showing it in the US?! That sucks......


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

alt.binaries.drwho


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

also bittorrent :icon_an:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Spoiler



Those of you who've watched it, can you tell me what Rose is saying as she grabs the axe? I can understand part of it, but not all despite repeat viewings. It almost sounds like "I've got the Bonds" (as in James Bond?)


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sigh...

The last time I exerted effort in order to watch an episode on the Internet, it was for the season finale of _Buffy, The Vampire Slayer_ in 1999 which got fed to the Canadian stations before it was yanked by the WB. A few days later, I obtained that exact same feed on a VHS tape from a buddy of mine.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The xvid AVIs you can get on the net now a days are of pretty good quality and easily remastered to dvd.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who've watched it, can you tell me what Rose is saying as she grabs the axe? I can understand part of it, but not all despite repeat viewings. It almost sounds like "I've got the Bonds" (as in James Bond?)


Sounds like that to me. I'll ask one of our people in the UK if they know of any other meaning.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well, I did finally see the promos for the new Dr. Who on CBC. Mark, you can PM me if you want a tape. If that doesn't work, try Email.

-A-


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My wife is a long-time Who fan and I managed to get a copy of "Rose" for her.

She loves it. Says it's just the right mix of old-ish and new-ish "feel". She's very much looking forward to further episodes. FTR - this is the woman who CAN'T STAND the "reimagined" Galactica almost solely because Starbuck is a woman.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Just curious, but my brother said the sonic screwdriver was ruined in a previous series and wasn't used for the past few doctors. He was surprised that it would make a reappearance.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, why not the Dr. can travel through time and get it before was ruined.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The sonic screwdriver was destroyed in "The Visitation". The fifth doctor felt that he lost a close friend. The producers thought it was a way to eliminate a convient plot device.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Well, why not the Dr. can travel through time and get it before was ruined. _

Or easier still... just go back to Ace Hardware 2099 and buy a new one.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> _Well, why not the Dr. can travel through time and get it before was ruined. _
> 
> Or easier still... just go back to Ace Hardware 2099 and buy a new one.


Actually, it was the Craftsman model, so Sear replaced it for free!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.whoisdoctorwho.co.uk/


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

According to Outpost Gallifrey, last nights premiere episode of _Doctor Who_ on BBC One had a 43.2% audience share and aproximately 10 million viewers.

Gee, that's a lot more viewers than what Enterprise has been getting in the states.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Still no way to see it in the States except by questionable means...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

don'tremindme


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

Mark Holtz said:


> don'tremindme


I'm a lucky one, though I live in Western NY my location is NOT able to get CBC. The good news is my cousin in Buffalo does. Seems my cousin is willing to record Doctor Who episodes for me on VHS, can't remember the last time I used my VCR, though I'm glad my VCR will be in service for my Doctor Who FIX.

John


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Also on a DVD at my place.... friend of mine in the UK uploaded it to my FTP site..... And I'm going to delight in watching it tomorrow night.. since it's a new episode of Cold Case tonight.

I'll look forward to my 'weekly delivery' for the next few months! Ah the delights of a Windows Media Center 3005 both sides of the Atlantic!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

They found the guy responsible for the leak. He's now been sacked.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/03/24/doctor_who_leak_plugged/


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Now:

Well, I was able to get the 1st episode from WinMX. Just saw the first 8 minutes of it. My thoughts: Wow, IT'S GOOD. If you haven't seen it & you like Sci Fi, I highly suggest getting it.

Hopefully, the next episodes are just as good. OK, so I haven't seen it all yet, as I write this, but still. I actually left off at the explosion shown on the TV news.

The WinMX version requires the DiVX codec, which can be found on the Net. Playing it in WiMP version 9 for Win98SE looks great even after viewing it fullscreen. It's even in stereo.

As for Scifi chan. getting it, forget it. I'm still mad at them for killing MST3K, so them not picking up the US rights doesn't surprise me. Looks like I get to claim the rights, albeit gray market style. Anyone who can get the show on a BEV / Star Choice setup on CBC in the US can also claim the rights.

So I suppose everyone here who's interested saw the 1st ep? I'll see if I can put it up on You Send It.com

-A- And thank God for cheap DSL service & CD-Rom burners. Gotta look into DVD burning tho. See ya later.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

2nd episode is now online at the usual places.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.cbc.ca/doctorwho/

Someone did offer to record the episodes for me, but I misplaced the e-mail. If someone has a good CBC that can record the episodes in either extreme high-quality DVD-R or SP VHS, please let me know.

Am I the only person trying to get the episodes in a way other than filesharing?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Am I the only person trying to get the episodes in a way other than filesharing?_

Not that sharing a tape is any more legal.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

The next episode of the show is called "The End of the World". They showed a preview of it after the first episode tonight. It looks very good. I know I'll be watching it.

According to Outpost Gallifrey, there will be a DVD release of the first three episodes starting in May. There won't be any extra material, just the shows. However, they will be released only in the UK in the Region 2 format. There won't be a Region 1 release until the whole season airs on CBC and then probably released only in Canada. So, those who want high quality episodes will have to wait.

-A-


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

End of the World is a pretty good episode.

The special effects budget for this show seems to be a lot higher than past Doctor Who's. 

_So, those who want high quality episodes will have to wait._

I'm amazed at the quality of the DIVX downloads. I'm watching the show on my hdtv and its better than what I get over satellite from Dishnetwork.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Third episode is now available. 

That at least is one nice aspect of it airing in England. Saturday evening is Saturday afternoon here. ;-)

Anybody also watching the Doctor Who extras that air after each episode? These are documentary like features talking about the production aspects of making the show.


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

I consider myself very fortunate to be about 40 miles from the Canadian border. CBC is showing the new Dr. Who. It will be on tomorrow night at 8PM on the main CBC network. Saw one-half of the very first episode last week and it seems decent.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

To those who are familiar with the older series and have watched the new, I have a question:



Spoiler



What can you tell me about the destruction of Gallifrey? Its mentioned in the 2nd episode, and a reference to a time war is mentioned in the 3rd. I watched many but not all of the older shows, but don't recall any such incident.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Don't know...


Spoiler



episode 3 has some references to a time war as well.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> To those who are familiar with the older series and have watched the new, I have a question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It probably happened after _Survival_. One of the McGann-era novels had a story which tied into the distruction of Gallifrey, and perhaps Davis dropped that hint to the writers.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Spoiler



_Dalek_ gave more details concerning the Time War, seems the Dalek's were involved and all (almost all) were wiped out as well.



_Dalek_ has been the best episode yet. The Doctor showed a much darker side in this one.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Spoiler



San Diego, Seattle, SACRAMENTO???



I know that there once was a eccentric BBS user who went by the moniker "Doktor Who" in that area...


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

I hope everyone had the chance to see all the eps. so far.

I just thought of something. When Dr. Who came out in the US back in the 70s, Star Trek wasn't on TV, so there was no other competition for the Scifi audience. However, with the new series on, once again there will be no ST shows, allowing the aud. to grow again.

-A- I'm sure it's just a coincidence, though.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Dang it. I went to the newsgroup and it is a mess. Has the BBC started selling the DVD yet? And I agree with Art7220, a perfect time for them to suck us "Trekless" Trekkies in.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey There Bavaria:

I checked on Amazon and it says the DVD will be released on May 16th.

However, you have to go to www.amazon.co.uk to order it. The DVD has the first 3 eps. on it: Rose, End of the World, Unquiet Dead. There is no Extra material on the DVD, which I believe they're saving it for the Box Set due by the end of the year.

Prices are listed in Pounds, so you'll have to go to www.x-rates.com to convert.

Oh, BTW you'll want to know the DVDs are in the Region 2 format, so you need a multiregion player, or you can "Region Hack" your player for it to work (Some players can't be hacked, so you might be out of luck.)

So, let me know if you are planning to buy it. See ya.

-A- Sorry, forgot about the shipping charge. Might be high.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

In a Bad Wolf situation, who would win: an army of Daleks, or a cube of Borg?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

My bet would be on the Borg. 

Higher mobility (a proven defense against Daleks) and adaptive shields put them on top.

Replicators still seem to be the bigger threat however than either of the above.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm..... well, we have two more seasons of Doctor Who to get answers.


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> In a Bad Wolf situation, who would win: an army of Daleks, or a cube of Borg?


The Daleks cause they can't be assimilated.

Well, one more episode to go this season. They are shooting new shows in July. It should come out next March. There will be a Christmas special later on too.

-A-


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

This Saturday's episode is the season finale. 2 more season's of Doctor Who are confirmed now.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/news/drwho/2005/06/16/20015.shtml

Too bad Christopher Eccleston is leaving after this season, he has really developed the Doctor nicely.



> HEY! Who let the Daleks out? *EXTERMINATE* *EXTERMINATE*


:lol:


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Now that the first Season is done (in the UK), do you think it was stupid of SciFi (and other US networks) not to air Doctor Who?

I ended up pulling the episodes via the Internet to view and, for the most part, enjoyed it alot.

"...new teeth. That's weird."

:lol:


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, really stupid. Their loss though.

I also got the episodes the same way as you and enjoyed them as well.

There might still be time for the networks to resolve this. By showing the Christmas episode as well as the new season next year. I know it's a long shot though.

I thought I heard they will come out with a Region 1 DVD release similar to the one now out in the UK with the first three episodes next March. I think BBC is hoping if the sales figures are good, then they can get a US channel to sign up the show.

-A-


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

BBC - Doctor Who - Head, Fry, Harriet and Sarah.

The front page of the Who section has a picture of the tenth doctor's outfit. Click here.

And, no word on a US outlet for the new Who series.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.radiotimes.com/content/magazine/doctorwho.mpg


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

Finally after a 3 month absence...

The new Doctor and Rose return for a short "bridge" episode meant to tide us over until "the Christmas Invasion" due to air on Christmas night, soon to go up on torrent networks for the rest of us.

Is it still too early to judge the new doctor? It is for me. I'm holding out hope the CI episode will be as good as any from the last season.

I think the new season will start in March like last time.

-A-


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

It will be "the Day After Christmas Invasion" for the rest of us!

:lol:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_The new Doctor and Rose return for a short "bridge" episode meant to tide us over until "the Christmas Invasion" due to air on Christmas night_

After viewing it this past week, I don't believe its a "bridge" episode at all. Rather it feels like just the first 5 minutes of the upcoming show. My guess is we'll see it again.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

http://scifi.com/scifiwire2005/index.php?id=33481

Positive, but lacking any real details.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, I know what I'll be getting for Valentine's Days!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

FYI: The 5 minute fundraiser segment is actually new footage and not part of The Christmas Invasion. So if you didn't download it earlier, grab it before watching the new show (now available from the usual sources).


----------

